# can it be fixed or is it dead?



## jason.m.edmonds1 (Dec 16, 2019)

I have a Hitachi KM12VCR 2-1/4 HP Variable Speed router. I was using it quite a bit to flatten a slab for a tabletop. The router got hot and then just died. After letting it cool down, it starts at really low RPMs, stops, and then starts again but at very low RPMs. Any chance this sounds like something that can be fixed or is this thing done?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi,Jason; welcome!
Of course it can be fixed; the question is really how expensive is the repair going to be?
First question is; is it under warranty?
2nd Q; are you electrically knowledgeable? I ask this because doing the diagnostics yourself is a big step in making the decision to junk it or not. 
I don't have a Hitachi router but the Hitachi tools I do have are really well made (durable).
Other members with Hitachi routers will no doubt be able to take you through the diagnostic process if you want to try the DIY route.
Good luck!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There are 3 possibilities I can think of. Brushes, the cheapest and easiest fix. Speed control, usually too expensive to replace but can be bypassed usually. And 3 the armature, usually a throwaway if that's it. Anytime I had problems with the armature I couldn't get it to start in certain positions but by rotating it I sometimes could but at reduced rpm and power.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello N?A and welcome...
here's some PDF's to help sort out what Charles said...

.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Jason, Dan asked a very important question...if you're not electrically knowledgeable, take it to a service center...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

It might be cheaper to replace than repair. Get an estimate first. 
I had a camera outfit- paid $85 for it. The lens wouldn't extend all the way. $100 to repair. New camera!


----------



## M00sie1945 (Jan 19, 2020)

*My experience says it is dead*



Knothead47 said:


> It might be cheaper to replace than repair. Get an estimate first.
> I had a camera outfit- paid $85 for it. The lens wouldn't extend all the way. $100 to repair. New camera!


I have 2 M12Vs sitting here on my desk that won't even make good boat anchors. The variable speed components are electronic & are encased in an epoxy block with wires sticking out. Trying to repair is an impossibility. I have found it impossible to get a replacement as they are no longer available. 
It is possible to bypass the speed control, but it is hardly worth the effort. The router will then only run at high speed with very little torque.
Your best bet would be to find 1 at an estate sale or garage sale & have enough luck to get it before somebody else who knows what it is worth beats you to it. Another possibility would be one of the internet buy & sell sites. I found one right here in Winnipeg on Kijiji. Another came from the Denver area. Shipping was as much as I paid for the router. One of those crapped out a short while after I got it, so it is a definite crap-shoot,even if you do find one.
As the previous poster said, 'GO BUY SOMETHING ELSE'! Paul


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Moosie I don't think the speed controller affects the torque. At least not that much. The point of the speed controller is to adjust to a speed that corresponds to a particular bit diameter so that the rim speed is the same for a small bit as it is for a large bit. If slowing the router down to 12,000 rpm or less heavily affected the torque then you wouldn't have enough power to drive a 3 1/2 or 3 5/8" bit which are the largest sizes you get for a router. So I would try bypassing the speed control and add on an external controller if you need speed control. I have an M12V also and I consider it an excellent router although not as good as the M12V2 which I also have one of and that one is dedicated to my router table. The M12V has the best collet I've ever used.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Found this..
maybe it will help...

https://www.routerforums.com/1539138-post13.html


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hitachi has a 5 yr warranty. The limit for me is shipping back and forth to the service center. I was able to snap up a spare for $89 at Lowe's one day, only $20 more than sending it back for repairs.


----------

